# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Beware



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this cigar in a sampler package from CI. Apparently they were using the package to get rid of these bombs. As one reviewer stated you start...

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Beware


----------

